# Someone has some brags ...



## hawtee (Nov 1, 2006)

OK now we want to hear all about it


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

hehee...i think i know who this is about!!! Come out, come out wherever you are!!! =]


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Haha... thanks, Katie!

Quiz finished his AX title with second place on Friday! He had a beautiful run that would have been first place, but the clock malfunctioned and didn't stop as he cleared the last jump, so they just gave us SCT. (We could've re-run it for time, but since it was EX A and time didn't count for MACH points, we opted to pass... it was hot out. Plus, I wasn't positive I could re-create the great run!)

We came "this close" to a Q in EX A Jumpers, but I overhandled and pulled him off a jump. On Saturday, both courses ate us alive! He was wired and fired in Standard and didn't believe I actually had the map. In Jumpers, he figured I had the map, but I chickened out in trying to make a front cross, so I handled from the rear and it wasn't enough info for him to make the turn in the face of a tempting jump up ahead, so we had an off-course.

The courses were tight and tricky. In fact, so many people were complaining during walk thrus that I Tweeted something about wishing how, if they were just gonna complain, maybe they should go home! I mean really.... it's supposed to be fun... accept the challenge and enjoy the run with your dog... Q or no Q!

We still need one more Q for our AXJ title. Not sure when we're showing again now that I'm trying to focus on obedience.

How'd Boo end up, Katie?


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Congrats Stephanie and Quiz!!! As they say..."A Q is a Q, is a Q!" Congrats...good luck with Obedience as well this summer! =]


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

Yay!  I didn't know that was your AX too, congrats!

I don't like hearing people complaining during walk-throughs, they should either figure out how to handle it or go complain somewhere else. Those courses were really bad though. Sunday's were a lot better.

Boo got his AXJ on Friday with a 2nd place, MXJ leg #1 on Saturday, MXJ leg #2 and his first Double-Q on Sunday. He was being ridiculously slow but he doesn't really need the points so I'll take it!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Great Job, how exciting! Did someone get a video?


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Sounds like a great weekend folks!! Congratulations!!


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

Congratulations to all!!!
No idea what some of it is, but I'm sure it's worth a Whoot Whoot!!!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

katieanddusty said:


> I don't like hearing people complaining during walk-throughs, they should either figure out how to handle it or go complain somewhere else.


OH MY SENTIMENTS EXACTLY!!!

CONGRATULATIONS QUIZ AND BOO!!!!

What a great weekend you both sound like you had.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Yay! Congratulations!!! Sounds like a great weekend with two new titles for Boo and Quiz!! Video??

We have some agility brags as well. But I will post a new thread so as not to steal yours away!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Congrats Steph and Quiz, way to go!!


----------

